# Non Alcohoic Ginger Beer



## Gregos (10/5/17)

Hi Guys

I want to make a keg of non alcoholic ginger beer, anyone got a recipe or any advice how to do it ? 

Thanks for the feed back in advance

Gregos


----------



## damoninja (10/5/17)

Gregos said:


> non alcoholic


Sorry I'm not following


----------



## damoninja (10/5/17)

Seriously though, I do have a nice honey / lemon ginger beer recipe that tastes great both before and after ferment, I'll dig it up later.


----------



## hobospy (26/10/17)

Did you end up getting a recipe you could use, also interested in making some of this.


----------



## Gregos (26/10/17)

Hi Hobospy,

No mate nothing forthcoming, still on the to do list tho

Cheers 
Gregos


----------



## akx (26/10/17)

Never made it, but read this article a while back
https://www.homebrewsupply.com/learn/all-natural-homebrewed-ginger-ale-with-a-ginger-bug.html


----------

